# pro



## Tickle (Jan 9, 2010)

Guys if i gave you a blank cheque to get your car done any where who would you Recommend? Only one choice each please


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Tickle said:


> Guys if i gave you a blank cheque to get your car done any where who would you Recommend? Only one choice each please


Me


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

look here for someone in your area:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246


----------



## Tickle (Jan 9, 2010)

Very helpful KEV thank you. I like word of mouth also


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Clark.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

are you asking who we think the best detailer is or are you genuinely interested in getting your car done, or both?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

james b - auto finness :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Like Magic i recommend "Me"

:wave:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Dave KG and Caledonia for sure


----------



## Tickle (Jan 9, 2010)

amiller said:


> are you asking who we think the best detailer is or are you genuinely interested in getting your car done, or both?


Both Please

Sorry they would have to travel to me so bare that in mind. But do not worry i have a Garage room for 6 cars and it has heated floor. There is also a coffee and tea machine in there along with WC. And my wife is a chef not retired thank god or i would starve. So they will be looked after. O and my wife said They can stay in the guest rooms above the garage if it takes a couple of days.

Thanks guys


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Best thing to do is have a look through the Studio posts and then phone a few up and see if you like their attitude and coupled with their work (maybe try and see a couple in the flesh) I'd go from there.

At the end of the day you can take photos of all the good bits and make a care look perfect, but 95% of us never see the actual cars in the flesh.

For example:

They post this: (to you and I this looks very good)










but in real life it might look like this... (when you see the car in the flesh and can see the whole picture)


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

So you are saying that because 95% of you don't see the car finished, we do a ****e job?

Lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd travel to Scotland to get a tuition detail with DaveKG and Caledonia. I find their enthusiasm, as well as their ability, infectious.

I'd also love to visit Polished Bliss. I greatly admire the business they have built up.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Tickle said:


> Both Please
> 
> Sorry they would have to travel to me so bare that in mind. But do not worry i have a Garage room for 6 cars and it has heated floor. There is also a coffee and tea machine in there along with WC. And my wife is a chef not retired thank god or i would starve. So they will be looked after.
> 
> Thanks guys


:doublesho
Im on my way :lol:

Robbie


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Look through the Studio and see what details posted there appeal to you the most, then phone detailers up and enquire - speak to them, ask them questions, get a feel for what they are like and what they know and what they can produce and then choose. There are many superb detailers so to choose just one would be a nigh on impossibility... so look at the work posted, phone up and chat to detailers.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd also say... fancy websites are all well and good, I'm building a site myself... But - its word of mouth recommendations that you really want. Opinions of customers. I'd find it hard to recommend based on this as I've never been a customer of a detailing company, and while I will jest and say I am the best (well, I would, wouldn't I :lol::lol::lol: - but I don't really believe I am better than everyone else, there are lots of top detailers in this country), I wont recommend single companies as it would be unprofessional of me to do so.

So I'll simply offer my advice - phone around, ask around, and read the posts in the Studio, all of the above will give you a feel for what detailers can do and what they know.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> :doublesho
> Im on my way :lol:
> 
> Robbie


And work for free :lol:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Showshine said:


> So you are saying that because 95% of you don't see the car finished, we do a ****e job?
> 
> Lol.


Wanders off to find popcorn and a large coke:doublesho


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I think it's a very hard decision who to trust your car with, if I was going to pick a detailer I would consider the following criteria:

- Locality - Self explanatory

- Reputation - How are they viewed on forums or by other customers, also links with the below.

- Experience - how long have they been in business

- Insurance - Are they insured to work on your car at your premises and to the agreed value of your vehicle and can they prove it?

- Previous work - What is on their website and relevant to you

- Communication - are they easy to get hold of and capable of guiding you through their services without trying to give you the hard sell.

- Price - it still plays a factor for everyone

Edit... I would also say that there are more detailers out there than on DW and certainly more than post in the studio section.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

TBH I Think having a look thru the studio and the like will give a good representation of work then ask specifics about the detailer you narrow down.

This is an opened ended opinion some people will recommd one detailer while another will recommend another - there are plenty of good detailers on DW - the best bet is to look at your area and then the detailers there first - if they dont suit what you are looking for open up your distance


----------



## Tickle (Jan 9, 2010)

chunkytfg. who is Clark


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Scotland: Clark of Polished Bliss Boys a bit handy with a polisher  http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/detailing-services.html Down Side As far as a i know they dont offer a mobile service

Manchester: Matt Off your marks, arguably one of the UK best http://www.offyourmarks.com/ again Matt i think has stopped offing a mobile service.

London: Hey you know who id recommend.... Me http://www.autofinesse.co.uk We do offer a mobile service, but im pretty booked up at the moment and shuffling jobs like crazy due to snow.

All this is irrelevant as it will come down to location, vehicle and its condition.



nicp2007 said:


> james b - auto finness :thumb:


Thanks :thumb: Now get your car booked in for some :buffer::lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Showshine said:


> So you are saying that because 95% of you don't see the car finished, we do a ****e job?
> 
> Lol.


Ha ha, of course not! :thumb:

I'm just saying that you should go and see work in person and see if you like it just as much then. It isnt hard to create a good 50/50 shot, its the small details and the professionalism that set the pros (such as yourself ) apart from the 'knock off nigels'.

At the end of the day you are going to actually see your own car not just view pictures of it.

Now put that popcorn away! :lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

chunkytfg said:


> Wanders off to find popcorn and a large coke:doublesho


Cheeky monkey! :lol:


----------



## Tickle (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok guys ive spent 3 hours looking at Pros and ive Narrowed it down to 

DaveKG
Autofinese
Magic
Envy Valating

so can you help me futher?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

get them to do a bit of the car each :lol:


----------



## kenmac (Feb 19, 2008)

If it was my choice Valet Magic would get the job as his work is second to none, I have seen many example of his work it's FAULTLESS :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

james b said:


> Scotland: Clark of Polished Bliss Boys a bit handy with a polisher  http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/detailing-services.html Down Side As far as a i know they dont offer a mobile service


Cheers James :thumb:

We will work away from the unit but the working conditions and facilities have to be extremely good in order to do so - hence why we only do it maybe once or twice a year if that


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> :doublesho
> Im on my way :lol:
> 
> Robbie


if he's using sat nav he's not likely to arrive


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> if he's using sat nav he's not likely to arrive


That's why he's leaving now :lol:


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Tickle said:


> Ok guys ive spent 3 hours looking at Pros and ive Narrowed it down to
> 
> DaveKG
> Autofinese
> ...


You won't go wrong with any of them :thumb: (and I could think of some others to add to the list who are also very good). Common sense would say go for someone reasonably local (don't mean anything against DaveKG).


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> if he's using sat nav he's not likely to arrive


Very good :lol:

Thats why I am called Valet Sat Nav :doublesho


----------



## Tickle (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok thank you Areo. Word of mouth is always best i think. So who else is in the running from your point of view? The reason i put DaveKg in that list is because everyone says nice things about him and my wife said he speaks the truth! And as you know women are always right!. but please fire away with your tips?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Tickle said:


> Ok guys ive spent 3 hours looking at Pros and ive Narrowed it down to
> 
> DaveKG
> Autofinese
> ...


If you are interested, all you need to do is email me ( [email protected] ) or contact me on 07920044333

All of the companies you have stated above are all over the UK, we (AutoFinesse) are Hertfordshire, Robbie (Magic) is Ascot, Dave KG is in Scotland, Tim (Envy) is way down south, IMO you need to pick someone who is near you at least, we will go pretty much anywhere for the right job (iv got my self and two of my guys staying in Birmingham for the rest of the week till Sunday for work) but if its a multi day detail and your along way away you would have travel expenses to add to the price, its not like we stay at the Ritz but this can make a difference to the price, you pay however if you have your heart set on the finest.........


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Finerdetails
> if he's using sat nav he's not likely to arrive





> Quote:
> That's why he's leaving now


either that or he's on the quad


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Tickle said:


> Ok guys ive spent 3 hours looking at Pros and ive Narrowed it down to
> 
> DaveKG
> Autofinese
> ...


Very kind of you to have me on your short list!
Whereabouts in Dorset are you? I'm only 1 county across from you already being Hampshire based. PM me if you like as I'm working not a million miles from Dorset next month and would be happy to meet you, or for you to meet me and you can see first hand what its all about and how I work:thumb:
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

zed3 said:


> either that or he's on the quad


Quad and trailer all the way :thumb:


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Tickle said:


> Ok thank you Areo. Word of mouth is always best i think. So who else is in the running from your point of view? The reason i put DaveKg in that list is because everyone says nice things about him and my wife said he speaks the truth! And as you know women are always right!. but please fire away with your tips?


I would also consider these,
GleamingKleen
Cambridge Autogleam
Kds Detailing
Shine On Auto Detailing
(I'm not 100% sure all of them will cover your area)

Adding them to the list you already have that's several detailers to choose from, all very capable and have high standards of work


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Aero said:


> I would also consider these,
> GleamingKleen
> Cambridge Autogleam
> Kds Detailing
> ...


Im pretty sure KDS is not mobile.

Robbie


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Tony Cherrished car car .. undoubtedly the best !:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Has anyone actually asked the OP what he actually requires from a detail, you've all put your names forward but he may only want a maintenance wash & vac.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

just on your location - as well as [email protected], [email protected] Kleen is well worth a shout.


----------



## Tickle (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you very much guys! My wife has decided that we should go for the maintaince package and the detailer will do full details with paint correction on all 4 cars and a monthly top up. I have spoken to him and he is doing all 4 in a week and has only charged me £2000 for all 4. and has only charged us £300 for the first 4 months of top ups and thrown in a tub of wax along with some bits to wash the cars with. Thanks for all your help and advice Bill & Jane. Out of respect the detailer has asked us not to give you his name. Thank you one and all


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

wow, 20 minutes to sort that all out and he hasn't seen the cars yet......

I thought you'd be supplying the wax?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

The guys at Polished Bliss. :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Right now that's all sorted, are we all done here?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

well said mark ^^^


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Tickle said:


> Thank you very much guys! My wife has decided that we should go for the maintaince package and the detailer will do full details with paint correction on all 4 cars and a monthly top up. I have spoken to him and he is doing all 4 in a week and has only charged me £2000 for all 4. and has only charged us £300 for the first 4 months of top ups and thrown in a tub of wax along with some bits to wash the cars with. Thanks for all your help and advice Bill & Jane. Out of respect the detailer has asked us not to give you his name. Thank you one and all


Sounds like a great deal guys - almost too good to be true


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Tickle said:


> Thank you very much guys! My wife has decided that we should go for the maintaince package and the detailer will do full details with paint correction on all 4 cars and a monthly top up. I have spoken to him and he is doing all 4 in a week and has only charged me £2000 for all 4. and has only charged us £300 for the first 4 months of top ups and thrown in a tub of wax along with some bits to wash the cars with. Thanks for all your help and advice Bill & Jane. Out of respect the detailer has asked us not to give you his name. Thank you one and all


Who did you go with. out of interest ?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

4 paint corrections in a week, yikes i take a 4/5 days on one full correction.

Gav


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

This all sounds a bit fishy to me.


----------

